# ich or not



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

hmmm im kinda confused. im not sure if my p has ich or is just shiny? does any1 have a pic of a P with ich? ty


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

No. Sorry. Can you see white spots?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

pictures of ich in here


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

http://aquariumpharm.com/disease.html

that helped me with alot of diseases


----------

